# DTV Converter for HDTV?



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

I have 1 TV that is HDTV but did not come with a digital (ATSC) tuner. I grabbed a DTT-901 for it before my coupons ran out, but I'm guessing it is no higher then 480p resolution. Specs on other units are elusive, even on units called "HDTV receivers". Has anyone found DTV receivers or converters at 720p or higher?


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here you go this one is on Amazon. If you can find some of the old Directv Sony boxs they had a ATSC tuner built in and you didn't even have to sub to Directv to use it. I am sure those would be cheap because they are MPEG 2

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-DTBH2...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1220596558&sr=8-1


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

There are loads of Hisense HDTV tuner boxes available on eBay. They are used units bearing the US Digital logo. US Digital has gone out of business and apparently someone in Texas bought up a lot of the tuners.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Cholly said:


> There are loads of Hisense HDTV tuner boxes available on eBay. They are used units bearing the US Digital logo. US Digital has gone out of business and apparently someone in Texas bought up a lot of the tuners.


Marsmanproserv was doing a lot of Hisense on Ebay but his listings have been removed by Ebay.
*THE DTV CONVERTER BOXES* are designed to convert digital signals to 480I for old TVs that can only process analog signals. They were never meant to be HDTV tuners. New HDTV tuners designed for HDTV ready TV s start at about $150, but many used receivers can be found starting from$25.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The converter coupons do not work on any tuners that can output in HD formats (720p, 1080i).

There are converters out there for a bit more money that do have HD outputs though. I know Samsung for example makes one that best buy carries.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

External HDTV (ATSC) Tuners, for HD monitors, are available at Best Buy, Circuit City, etc.

Just remember to ask for/look for a "external HDTV tuner" not a "DTV converter".

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...tuner&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1161734592183

Here's an example from Best Buy.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

Good info. Thanks. I wonder if it's worth it. My family thinks the 480 is just fine, so I may not tell them it could be better.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

BillRadio said:


> Good info. Thanks. I wonder if it's worth it. My family thinks the 480 is just fine, so I may not tell them it could be better.


If you have a HD monitor...yes it is.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I see lots of Hisense on Ebay for under $40 including shipping and they come with a warranty to work. I use a Samsung SIR-TS360 DTV HD receiver for just a tuner but would stay away from them. It's a bit buggy and they have a bad rep.


----------

